# AP Air pump problem



## bswartzwelder (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a batch of circuit boards in my AP bucket. I needed the extension cord for another job I was working on and unplugged the air pump for all of 5 to 10 minutes. When I came back, the AP solution had siphoned from the AP bucket back up the hose and into the air pump. I then hosed off the air pump and blew a slight breeze from my compressor into the inlet filter to dry it out. Plugged it in and no air. I thought the check valves inside the air pump should have prevented the AP solution from back flowing into the pump, but it didn't.

Fortunately these pumps are really inexpensive, but in the future I will make sure I have an additional check valve inline and place the pump in a location higher than the AP bucket. Hope this helps others.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 7, 2014)

Ouchy... Yeh, the air pumps siphon right out. You have to put the pump above the fluid. I've drained water from a fish tank. Fortunately, I caught it before it went empty.

B.S.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 7, 2014)

I keep a few on hand as I modify them for vacuum filtering as well. If you aren't careful you'll suck up some liquid in them. Smoke and stink a bit then.

I have Gaylord boxes full at work pulled from old devices we make and sell. Work uses them as air pumps, but stick a polypro hose barb fitting in the input hole and voilà, vacuum pump.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Oct 8, 2014)

Never thought about turning it into a vacuum pump. Great idea! Thanks. 

I'll probably get 1 or 2 later today.


----------



## Maxbeard (Nov 30, 2017)

Use one off the one way valves they sell at the pet store to prevent that from happening.


----------

